# Vista problems, help installing xp!



## prime95 (Aug 13, 2007)

Just got a new laptop, 2gb ram, 160gb hd, 1.8ghz athlon64 x2, pretty decent I'd say.  Was a good buy until I turned it on and met Vista Premium.  Slower than expected, makes the laptop constantly run HOT, adobe photoshop cs2 problems, as well as many of my other favorite/necessary programs did not work...

So I called up gateway and asked if a downgrade option was available.  No.  If XP drivers are available.  No.  

So I wiped it anyway.

I'm having alot of trouble finding the correct drivers for this laptop.  Gateway model MT3423.  Funny thing is they do have 1 xp driver, that doesnt work.

So far i've done pretty well to find most of the drivers needed for it to work. I'm left with the Agere Systems HDA Modem (correct driver for that, one on Gateway doesnt work), Ethernet Controller, Other PCI Bridge Device (presumeably wireless realtek - not 100% sure), SM Bus Controller, SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC.

Those are all my ?s and !s... If I can get those fixed I'll compile a driver CD first, and then go postal at redmond, skipping the XP department.

Your help would be VERY VERY VERY much appreciated!


----------



## Namslas90 (Aug 13, 2007)

Agere Systems HDA Modem >>http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/win/112085

SigmaTel High Definition Audio>> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/det...Windows* XP Professional x64 Edition&lang=eng

SM Bus Controller Ethernet Controller, Other PCI Bridge Device, SM Bus Controller,>> should be included in CHIPSET DRIVERS (what is your chipset?)

Using these specs may help you find drivers;http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/Q106/Bishop/4001189R/4001189Rsp4.shtml


----------



## prime95 (Aug 13, 2007)

got the smbus and realtek wireless working just now and the rest you linked are PERFECT!  stupid ass gateway people claiming there were no xp drivers available.. (took drivers from older xp models with the same hardware....)

Now to burn not one, two, or 3, but five thousand backups of these drivers.


----------



## Namslas90 (Aug 13, 2007)

prime95 said:


> Now to burn not one, two, or 3, but five thousand backups of these drivers.



Yeah, then hide a copy!!


----------



## scope54 (Aug 13, 2007)

your motherboard is the same (im thinking or it will work the same) as my laptop, so im thinking these nforce drivers will work with yours : http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3250963&os=228&lang=en

you can probably just disable the modem (im just thinking you probably wont be using dial-up any time!?!?)

i was looking around and im not to sure about your sound, i did find these and they may be helpful.
although after some more searching you might be looking at problems with the audio:
http://www.softwaretipsandtricks.co...tel-audio-drivers-codecs-really-f-ked-up.html
might also want to read this: http://www.west-wind.com/WebLog/posts/4337.aspx

but yeah the nforce drivers should work unless it detects if you have an hp/compaq computer, cause im guessing its the same nforce 410/430 chipset


----------



## scope54 (Aug 13, 2007)

everyone like beat me to linking shit lawl


----------



## prime95 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have the most basic nvidia 430/410/4xx drivers i can get... i can't install any of the video drivers cause it says that it doesnt detect a compatible device on my system... So what would this bios mod entail, how would I go about it, and would it be worth it?


----------



## pandudada (Aug 21, 2007)

*All Drivers for XP MT-3423*

ALL DRIVERS FOR WINDOWS XP GATEWAYMT-3423 - download the part number from Gateway Support Website (partnumber.exe) unzip and enjoy

File Description: RealTek Media Card Reader Driver 
Part Number: D00585-001-002

File Description: Drive Icon Software Update
Part Number: A01071-001-001

File Description: Chipset Driver (SM_BUS)
Part Number: D00598-001-001

File Description: Modem Driver (AGERE)
Part Number: D00505-002-002.exe

File Description: Chipset Driver (COPROCESSOR)
Part Number: D00582-001-001 

File Description: Wireless Network Driver
Part Number: D00584-001-002

File Description: Network Driver
Part Number: D00599-001-001

File Description: CPU Driver
Part Number: D00581-001-001

File Description: Audio Driver
Part Number: D00583-003-001

File Description: Video Driver
Part Number: D00580-001-001

File Description: Touchpad Driver
Part Number: D00669-001-001

File Description: Alternate Network Driver
Part Number: D00621-001-001


----------



## DrTacoElf (Sep 9, 2007)

Prime 95 you have a private message.  I"m having the same issue with the sigmatel high definition audio codec


----------



## jps12872 (Nov 7, 2008)

*RE:All Drivers for XP MT-3423*

UPDATE!!!!!!!! May 14 2009 new download link

Hey guys I downloaded all the drivers it was a big help.
I thought I would make it even more easier to get all the drivers instead of spending your time searching and download. 

I placed all the drivers in a easy single download package hope you people enjoy it.
*********************************************************************************************
*********************************************************************************************
*********************************************************************************************
UPDATE May 14 2009 - New Working Link!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.mediafire.com/?nmngtzmxmiy

email me @ acidtechnetworks@gmail.com if link gets broken again

*********************************************************************************************
*********************************************************************************************
*********************************************************************************************


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 7, 2008)

Make sure you have SP1 installed. Does wonders.


----------



## gdavis2535 (Jan 27, 2009)

I am looking for the drivers for my Gateway MT-3423 that I recently switched from Vista to XP.
I came across this thread and was hoping 1 of you might be able to help me.
-Gary


----------



## StrongBad (May 25, 2009)

*Worked like a charm!*

jps12872, you sir kick a$$!  Thanks for putting together this driver package, it worked perfectly! I zipped them and reuploaded them 

HERE http://rapidshare.com/files/237075900/Laptop_Gateway_MT3423_DriversXP.zip.html

and 

HERE http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=56f1a6ba8b8cf542b64026cfc0611236e04e75f6e8ebb871
Just in case your link goes down or something.


----------



## jps12872 (May 25, 2009)

StrongBad said:


> jps12872, you sir kick a$$!  Thanks for putting together this driver package, it worked perfectly! I zipped them and reuploaded them
> 
> HERE http://rapidshare.com/files/237075900/Laptop_Gateway_MT3423_DriversXP.zip.html
> 
> ...



No Problem dude, I know how hard it is to find them on the gateway website, Thanks also go to "Pandudada" up above in this thread for finding the exact part numbers for the drivers. I just found them all and made a easy to download driver package.

Keep up the good work and thanks everyone.


----------

